# Okeah On Mesh



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Not had a chance to post much for a while as I've been working away for a month, back now though







.

While in Auz I picked up a bit of mesh, it's destined for my Beuchat Ushuaia which should be back from a service soon. Desperate to try it out however, I bunged it on my Okeah and this evening we had a wicked sunset, amazing golden light, so I snapped a coupla pics.

Chunky



























Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They go really well together Andy







the mesh also looks like it's got some weight to it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PhilM said:


> They go really well together Andy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, it's an Omega. I spent a while umm-ing and arr-ing between this and a lone star but went for the 'links to the lugs' look and bigger girth (oohh eerr) thanks to some good advice from JonW. I am super pleased with it, it is really comfy and the airline seatbelt clasp is a hoot.

Andy


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

That's very nice, lovely and chuncky. Bet you know when you're lugging that about.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice one - that is a great combination - the bracelet is beautiful


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice match Andy.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I like it. I imagine that it is very comfortable on the wrist.

Alexus


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's strange as I didn't use to like mesh, but over the past couple of years it's really grown on me







I think the secret is to find the ideal match like this Okeah, and this O&W


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PhilM said:


> It's strange as I didn't use to like mesh, but over the past couple of years it's really grown on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Phil, that does look excellent.

I too was a bit hesitant re. mesh, but once you've tried one they are great, very comfy.

Andy


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I think that is a really good match you have there


----------

